# Travel Destinations > South America >  اخبار الفن

## nagy samy

مضاعفات خطيرة تعرضت لها الفنانة وفاء سالم بطلة فيلم "النمر الأسود"، إثر جراحة تجميلية أجرتها لكنها فشلت، وخاضت بعدها العديد من الجراحات التي لم تنجح في إصلاح ما حدث.

تعرف على الموضوع كامل من خلال موقعنا

https://m3lomat98.com/

----------

